# A website for Photo Aficionados



## pinacate2008 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.photoaficionado.com is a website with digital cameras and lenses reviews, tips and articles on how to improve your photographs.

You may find this article on macro photography useful:
http://www.photoaficionado.com/situationroom/macroscope.html


----------

